# What do you drive?



## ufboostedgator (Mar 6, 2013)

First off, I am an automotive nut. I always wonder what other people on forums drive and couldn't find a post similar so I figured I would start one and see if there is any interest. I'll start since I just got a new (to me) truck after selling my Mazdaspeed3.

Welcome to the family, my 2010 Toyota Tacoma, TRD Off-Road 4X4. Hopefully the last truck I'll have to buy for a long long time.













1_zps461440df.jpg



__ ufboostedgator
__ Mar 6, 2013






and my beloved '07 DRZ 400-SM













2012-11-24_11-46-05_238.jpg



__ ufboostedgator
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't have any pics, but we own 4 vehicles, my 20 year old son drives a 2010 Toyota Tacoma Texas Edition, my wife drives a 2007 Ford Expedition Limited, my 16 year old daughter drives a 2001 Nissan Xterra and I drive a 2005 Dodge Ram 1500 with 235,000 miles on it (all the miles are mine, long drive to work everyday).


----------



## ufboostedgator (Mar 6, 2013)

No pics required for anyone. 235K huh, not bad. My buddy's dad had an older Chevy 1500 reg. cab and just recently turned 300K. It has the original motor but the transmission has been rebuilt.


----------



## deanoaz (Mar 6, 2013)

In the back is my 1995 Toyota T-100.  It is in great running shape at 178K miles, has always been the dependable vehicle in our stable and something I will probably not get rid of until it goes belly-up.  In the front is my fun ride for the moderate temp's in Arizona (read that as non-summer time).  It is a 1969 Camaro SS convertible, 4-speed tranny and 350 engine.  I'll probably get rid of it when the retirement savings start to run out and I am old and feeble.













Camaro #1.JPG



__ deanoaz
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 6, 2013)

my truck.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 6, 2013





Had this before wife and kids .












120211_0001.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 6, 2013





Wife's play toy .












IMG_0297.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 6, 2013





My daughter moving to Alaska this summer so she just got this the other day.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 6, 2013)

2013-01-17_14-56-26_799.jpg



__ desertlites
__ Mar 6, 2013






This is my daily drive-09 Pro Star. on the days off I drive a Explorer.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 6, 2013)

tC1 RS6 #383/1100 (dd)












102_1049.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Mar 6, 2013






S2K AP1 (garage queen, SOLD)












102_0225.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## damon555 (Mar 6, 2013)

I had a 2010 Nissan Frontier King cab 4x4 but my son is getting to big to cram into a little back seat so I needed to upgrade to the 4 door. The car I was towing was my 2004 Monte Carlo SS. My brother got into an accident so I sold it to him. It was (still is) a great car and I hated to get rid of it but my bro needed a favor and I was in a pretty good position to help him out.













EDL_2607.jpg



__ damon555
__ Mar 6, 2013






Now my daily driver is a 2011 Nissan Frontier SE 4x4













Topper.jpg



__ damon555
__ Mar 6, 2013






and my wife just got a new car when her old Grand Am took a dump....2012 Nissan Sentra SE with all the bells and whistles.....We drive this when going on long trips and we need some decent gas mileage....













photo_zpse26adf46.jpg



__ damon555
__ Mar 6, 2013






Having a young and growing family I need to make sure everyone stays safe. Dependable vehicles are the order of the day in my house. I guess I could drive a beater but my wife is never going to have to worry about being stranded.


----------



## scootermagoo (Mar 6, 2013)

Wife has a 2003 Burb Z71 (has yet to see mud, really needed the off road package) w/100K, her daughter has a 2003 Jeep Grand Cherokee 2WD (boy that is a long story, I think my wife bought it from a drug addict....like I said, a long story) w/170K, and I have a 2001 Chevy Silverado ext cab 2WD w/ 120K, complete w/ rotted out rocker panels.  Thanks to WI winters and the liberal use of salt, the rocker panels are completely rotted out.  Such a total piss off.  There is nothing wrong mechanically with the truck.  But pretty soon, there will be no more rocker panels to hold the effing doors shut.  Nice, huh?  I'm at a crossroads at this point.  Sell it and buy a different vehicle OR fix it for $3000.00.  I may just fix it and modify it the way I wanted it all along.  Lower the truck with a 3/4 lowering kit, replace the rear bumper with a color keyed roll pan and carbon fiber out all the chrome, big fat cam with long tube headers and flowmasters, Black Bear ECM tune and keep it for another 5 years.  Cam and long tube headers sound like this:  .  So much for the fuel mileage!!


----------



## backyardsmokin (Mar 6, 2013)

My wife has a 2001 Toyota Echo (sorry no pic), and I drive the "Family Truckster" a 2012 Durago.













2012-04-07 15.33.12.jpg



__ backyardsmokin
__ Mar 6, 2013






I tease my wife telling her that I want to paint it avocado green, add wood paneling and get "Honky Lips" spray painted on the side.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 6, 2013)

2012 Mazda Miata













2013-02-14 13.43.54.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 6, 2013)

Daily driver is my 2001 Silverado 2500 hd CC (No pic). 
But my fair weather car is my 2010 Camaro 2SS/RS  "Baby"














IMG_0092.jpg



__ smokeamotive
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2013)

Up until a few months ago my daily driver was a 2002 3/4 ton crew cab Chevy Silverado, with the Duramax (230,000) Original Owner. It has since been relinquished from its duties, and now is used for dump runs. camping , and holding down the gravel on the side of the garage. My current ride, and first ever car I've bought (always been a truck guy) is a Kia Rio5 that sips fuel at 42 mpg. My commute between running kids to school and work is about 60-80 miles daily. My summer ride is 1995 Harley Davidson XLH883 Hugger.


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 6, 2013)

My day to day drive BMW X3













2012-BMW-X3-Xdrive30d-Steptronic-(E83)-1597-132025



__ africanmeat
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 6, 2013)

desertlites said:


> 2013-01-17_14-56-26_799.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow   I love your day to day drive.   they are my hobby and my business .


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 6, 2013)

'93 Miata as the "fun car". Passat is the grown up car.













bbq7.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Apr 22, 2012


----------



## scootermagoo (Mar 6, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> '93 Miata as the "fun car". Passat is the grown up car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this photo belongs in a Weber Smoky Joe ad.


----------



## ufboostedgator (Mar 6, 2013)

This was my "fun" car, 2007 Mazdaspeed3. It was fully bolted making some really good power, lots of people underestimate the ole wagon. With getting married in Aug. and a family one day, it was time to grow up and move on...for now.













1044709598_photobucket_38017_.jpg



__ ufboostedgator
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## junkcollector (Mar 6, 2013)

nepas said:


> 2012 Mazda Miata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those lil buggers are a blast to drive. Got to try one out @ road atlanta on the race track, Kuhmo tires had em out to try out the new tires. BLAST to drive!!!!

My personal drivers, well it depends on the day of the week, where i'm going and what i'll be doing at work. live less than a mile from work, so atvs and yamaha rhino is primary transportation in nice weather. been known to take skid steer or tractor when needed. to go to town, have a 03 hyundai accent, 03 dudge durango and a 89 f350 crew cab dually at the moment.


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine: 2007 Toyota Tacoma SR5 TRD Off-Road 4x4:












TruckTopper2-1.png



__ goingcamping
__ Mar 6, 2013






Wifes: 1999 Toyota 4Runner Limited 4x4. 177K runs awesome.












Car 013.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Mar 6, 2013






One of our Favorite toys: 1982 Baja BR19 200 Mercury (some hopped up items) runs 62.5gps @ 5,000' elevation.












Baja 4 3-31-2012.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## flash (Mar 6, 2013)

deanoaz said:


> In the back is my 1995 Toyota T-100.  It is in great running shape at 178K miles, has always been the dependable vehicle in our stable and something I will probably not get rid of until it goes belly-up.  In the front is my fun ride for the moderate temp's in Arizona (read that as non-summer time).  It is a 1969 Camaro SS convertible, 4-speed tranny and 350 engine.  I'll probably get rid of it when the retirement savings start to run out and I am old and feeble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to part with, especially to someone local. I will hate to see it being driven around town after I sell it.













Camarograss.jpg



__ flash
__ Mar 6, 2013






'69 SS 350 4 speed Hurst close ratio shifter. Need to put in a new fuel pump though. Will be tough to see it go.


----------



## jkc64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> '93 Miata as the "fun car". Passat is the grown up car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did anyone notice that there was a car in this picture?

2006 GMC crew cab 2WD loaded for me. Only new vehicle I have ever bought. 190k on it and runs great


----------



## Dutch (Mar 6, 2013)

My daily driver is an '05 Ford Explorer

 













2005 ford explorer xlt.jpg



__ Dutch
__ Mar 6, 2013






And for cruising around town when the weather is nice:

1955 4 door Bel Air with original in-line 6 cyl engine and power-glide tranny.













LucileII.jpg



__ Dutch
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 6, 2013)

I dont have pics....I drive a 2010 Honda Accord....great gas mileage.  Lynn (hubby) and may I say poor thing....drives a 1989 Buick LeSabre...that needs a paint job.  Son drives a Impala.  Daughter #1 drives my old Suzuki XL7.  Daughter #2 drives a 2000 Toyota RAV4.

NOW----I do have a '93 Miata in the Garage.  Want to drive it soooo badly.  Anyone want to buy it?  Black with Tan top.  Long story...and she needs new floor pans.

Kat


----------



## jp61 (Mar 6, 2013)

04 Mountaineer

In my dreams...

Ferrari Enzo













ferrari.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 6, 2013)

05 Chev Silverado 2500HD crew cab, 6.0L gas motor


----------



## rabbithutch (Mar 6, 2013)

1990 Ford F150 Extended Cab 4.9L with 5-speed floor shifter.

~89,000 original miles.  Just replaced all the injectors and sensors and tuned her up for the first time in 10 years.

We also have a 1993 Honda Accord SE with just under 200,000 miles but drives like new.


----------



## ufboostedgator (Mar 6, 2013)

Smoke Happens said:


> 05 Chev Silverado 2500HD crew cab, 6.0L gas motor


I have a friend with one of those. It has the gas mileage thing in the roof that tells you what you are getting. With a loaded 26ft horse trailer, it gets 6 mpg. That stings. It also has an 8" lift on 40's with intake, exhaust and a programmer. Luckily he is one of those that gas is gas and money is money, he isn't worried about either. Must be nice.


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 6, 2013)

I drive a 2009 silverado and the wife has a 2010 traverse. 












image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## goinforbroke (Mar 6, 2013)

time-lapsed.. 













img3602k.jpg



__ goinforbroke
__ Mar 6, 2013






Weeknight taqueria action..













img3703ek.jpg



__ goinforbroke
__ Mar 6, 2013






Timeless?  nah.. dated!













img3584x.jpg



__ goinforbroke
__ Mar 6, 2013






meh, but she's still a looker.  nevermind the fact that I'm a sentimental sucker.. 













img3813k.jpg



__ goinforbroke
__ Mar 6, 2013






guess I'll make tracks now.. 













img3642x.jpg



__ goinforbroke
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

Between me and the wife we have 02 dodge 3500 diesel, 99 jeep Cherokee, 05 durango, 86 dodge 100 and a 08 Polaris ranger.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 6, 2013)

This is the wife's grocery getter..  LOL..  This was at the NASCAR race in Homestead













Homestead Race 021.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Mar 6, 2013






This is her real grocery getter...  03 Toyota 4-Runner Limited...  The only time it's ever seen snow













IMG_0042.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Mar 6, 2013






MY truck...  new to me 2 months ago...  07 Toyota Tundra TRD Off Road package













Keith's Truck 001.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Mar 6, 2013






And then our fair weather play toy...   73 Stingray all original, all stock...  













2027.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Mar 6, 2013







Since the wife retired we had to get rid of this toy...  (GRRRRRRR...  we miss it)...  Made the golf cart carrier myself... lower it, drive on, raise it.... 













Bristol 186.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## dls1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, between two houses (Chicago, IL and Sarasota, FL) we have too many cars,six total....

Chicago

- Wife - 2013 Mercedes CL550 Biturbo - Daily driver.

- Daughter(19) - 2005 Mitsubishi Eclipse- Daily driver.

- Me - 2013 AudiR8 5.2 - Not a daily driver as I commute to/from work by train. Milestone birthday gift from wife.

Sarasota

- Wife/Daughter - 2008 VW Beetle - Daily driver

- Me - 1988 Porsche 930S Turbo - Toy

- Me -1997 Porsche 911 (993) Twin Turbo - Toy

The only pictures I can find on my laptop is the 88 930S













porsche 001.jpg



__ dls1
__ Mar 6, 2013


















PORSCHE.JPG



__ dls1
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 6, 2013)

dls1 said:


> Well, between two houses (Chicago, IL and Sarasota, FL) we have too many cars,six total....
> 
> Chicago
> - Wife - 2013 Mercedes CL550 Biturbo - Daily driver.
> ...



That's an impressive "collection" of German Automobiles...I would love too see the 1997 Porsche 911! That's my old and retired kinda weekend car!


----------



## wes w (Mar 6, 2013)

mytoykn7.jpg



__ wes w
__ Mar 6, 2013






02 GMC  Toy.  Garage kept.  Never been in salt.  Had a young mans sounds system installed.   This baby will rock the house!   Oh, almost forgot the supercharged 6.0..........

Wife drive a 06 Rav 4.  I think its a POS...   burns  more oil then gas.  I'll never buy another Toyota

I drive a 97 Isuzu 2wd when weather permits.  My 4wd is a 98 Chevy with one of the last 454 vortecs.


----------



## shannon127 (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is my ride!













myride.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## nekramp (Mar 6, 2013)

The wife drives a 2012 GMC Terrain SLT (Black)

And I drive a 2013 GMC Sierra 2500HD (Black)

and I also drive a 2010 Harley Road Glide, not stock (Black)


----------



## backyardsmokin (Mar 6, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> Here is my ride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was my brother's first car.  He had a bumper sticker that said "Rear end me, I dare you!"


----------



## dewetha (Mar 6, 2013)

on a good day about 270yrds


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 6, 2013)

I drive people crazy! :biggrin:

LOL

I leave the driving to the significant other, I'm too easily distracted to drive! LOL

We have a 2008 Jeep Liberty.


~Martin


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 6, 2013)

...my wife crazy!

Had to give up driving after my 5th stroke upon both my doctors' advice.  Selling my '99 Ford Ranger to my son for $1 to keep it in the family, and will save on the insurance too.


----------



## q-in (Mar 7, 2013)

its a jeep thing 002.jpg



__ q-in
__ Mar 7, 2013






98 TJ and 04 Grand Cheekee













Truck 002.jpg



__ q-in
__ Mar 7, 2013






Up until a couple years ago,64 Chevy with 12 inch lift and 44 Boggers


----------



## greg b (Mar 7, 2013)

133.JPG



__ greg b
__ Mar 7, 2013






my 95 F150, straight 6, 265,000 and still going strong! In the background is Mrs. B.'s 06 Town and Country Touring.













218.JPG



__ greg b
__ Mar 7, 2013






My weekend ride, (my daughter thinks its hers!)


----------



## ufboostedgator (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is my brother's latest giving mom a ride, he is always working on something and trading projects. This used to be an old mail jeep (notice the right side drive). He completely rebuilt the motor himself and got some help with the majority of the welding from a few buddies. Either way, it is our new woods buggy to cruise around in so we can see over the bushes and such.













2013-02-17_16-14-53_163_zpsc71c0d5b.jpg



__ ufboostedgator
__ Mar 7, 2013


----------



## smker (Mar 8, 2013)

91 jeep













77777872.jpg



__ smker
__ Mar 8, 2013


----------



## jarjarchef (Mar 8, 2013)

No pictures of our vehicals .......

Wife has a 2004 Ford Freestar for everyday and a 2003 e450 20+ passenger bus for her preschool

Me I have a F150 FX4  super crew with 245k miles, reinforced rear suspension for the flush mount gooseneck hitch. Doing what I can to keep it on the road, enjoying the no truck payments :biggrin:  if or when it finally reaches the end of the road looking to get basically the same thing in a F250 model.


----------



## backyardsmokin (Mar 8, 2013)

My son's newest ride













20130216_142633.jpg



__ backyardsmokin
__ Mar 8, 2013






We may trade up to a corvette or a ferrari for his second birthday.


----------



## navigator (Mar 8, 2013)

2012 F-350 Diesel













8541083958_ea6d22dc7b_c.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 8, 2013






2001 Ford Lightning nice days (all 20 we usually get up here)













8539985229_1eea589c4f_c.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 8, 2013


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mine

2012 King Ranch Expedition 4x4













DSCN1685.JPG



__ rexster314
__ Mar 8, 2013






Hers

2004 Thunderbird













_DSC0710 tbird nest.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Mar 8, 2013


----------



## caseyp (Mar 8, 2013)

2005 Chevy Avalanche 


Best truck! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## supercenterchef (Mar 9, 2013)

My babies

Daily driver 2009 Z06













z06.jpg



__ supercenterchef
__ Mar 9, 2013






Fair weather car:  1978 Pacecar













1978.jpg



__ supercenterchef
__ Mar 9, 2013






Latest project: 1974 Corvette













1974.jpg



__ supercenterchef
__ Mar 9, 2013






Why so many Corvettes?...see the other thread "what was your first car to drive"  :D


----------



## sawzall (Mar 9, 2013)

;


Shannon127 said:


> Here is my ride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BackyardSmokin said:


> This was my brother's first car.  He had a bumper sticker that said "Rear end me, I dare you!"


Ha ha ha! My first car was a 1974 Pinto wagon and my bumper sticker said "Caution-this car explodes on impact."  It was awesome, swapped in a 350 HP 351 Windsor / full manual C4 and it was fast! Left it parked at my brother in laws house for the weekend when I went fishing with some friends. Out in the country in rural British Columbia and when I got back it was gone. Never did find it and have never found another one in good enough shape to replace it with :(

Currently drive a 1997 F150 with 86000 miles on it, 1995 Contour with 124000 miles on it to beat back and forth to work and a 1983 GMC 2500 4x4 as a hunting vehicle / toy / truly bad weather vehicle.  I've needed it to drive to work 3 times this year and only once before this winter in the last 7 years.


----------



## 2165 turbo rail (May 6, 2013)

Wife has an '08 Infiniti FX35
I have an '02 TDI beetle ( 42 mpg diesel since I drive 30 miles one way)
'02 Chevy Avalanche because everyone needs a truck :)
And my toy is a 1969 GTO Judge clone with a build LSX motor ( like a new vette) forged internals  with a turbo. New elec transmission and a fabricated 9" rear end. The old motor made 535hp/558tq on 8psi. This one should make about 750hp :). Ill know in a couple weeks when i put it on a dyno. It has all tubular suspension, hydro boost brakes blah blah blah blah. Here's what you really care about... Pics!













image.jpg



__ 2165 turbo rail
__ May 6, 2013


















image.jpg



__ 2165 turbo rail
__ May 6, 2013


















image.jpg



__ 2165 turbo rail
__ May 6, 2013


















image.jpg



__ 2165 turbo rail
__ May 6, 2013


















image.jpg



__ 2165 turbo rail
__ May 6, 2013


















image.jpg



__ 2165 turbo rail
__ May 6, 2013


















image.jpg



__ 2165 turbo rail
__ May 6, 2013


----------



## sqwib (May 7, 2013)

1996 K2500 Suburban 10mpg (6mpg towing)













20080328034.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 7, 2013






2004 Suburban 15 MPG













20050423098.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 7, 2013






I get the best gas mileage from this, but have problems towing.













20050624555.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 7, 2013






Many moons ago, My dad and me













19770622312.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 7, 2013






My brother and Me













19770222309.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 7, 2013






Now I need this.













ToiletScooter.gif



__ sqwib
__ May 7, 2013


----------



## goingcamping (May 7, 2013)

2165 Turbo Rail said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is, hands down, the best car I've seen in this post! I know it's a clone, which in my mind means: I can drive her w/o too much worry?!! I had a '72 GTO in high school...no where as sexy as the '68-'69's :77:

~Brett

P.S. I know, tastes are subjective and distinct...this one is mine!


----------



## 2165 turbo rail (May 7, 2013)

Thanks. I agree. Best in this thread :) 
You are right. I drive this allllllll the time because its not. $100k car.   It is cool, fast, power everything and has heat and AC   So it's everything a man could want in a car :)


----------



## cmayna (May 7, 2013)

Our camper












IMG_5968.JPG



__ cmayna
__ Nov 26, 2015







My favorite rig being a '50 Chebbie 1/2t which gets so many thumbs up from women onlookers.
View media item 220532


----------



## ufboostedgator (May 8, 2013)

So, the truck I had when I started this thread has changed a little. I was in a wreck and got another Tacoma only a year newer and a lot less chrome.

Went from this:













2013-03-05_07-06-33_843_zps3ca9c47a.jpg



__ ufboostedgator
__ May 8, 2013






To This:













IMG_20130329_080436_409_zps0798c20c.jpg



__ ufboostedgator
__ May 8, 2013






And now to this:













IMG_20130416_192942_377_zps448c3349.jpg



__ ufboostedgator
__ May 8, 2013


----------



## sqwib (May 9, 2013)

ufboostedgator said:


> So, the truck I had when I started this thread has changed a little. I was in a wreck and got another Tacoma only a year newer and a lot less chrome.
> 
> Went from this:
> 
> ...


Ahh! memories

Neighbors son likes driving fast in the rain.













20081204 182.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 9, 2013






Brother decided to take a turn at 50 or so and rolled into the woods..













19880415003.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 9, 2013






Was on my way to pick up my daughter 3 at the time, her car seat was smashed, thank goodness she wasnt in the car.













19981026000.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 9, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a whole yard full of rides.

2 dodge man vans.

89 gmc 4x4 extended cab. 

79 Chevy blazer 4x4 12" lift 17/40/15 tires 400 small block 1 ton axles with lockers. That i have had since 1980.

VW rail buggy 1835cc engine

2002 ford f350 4 door 4x4 7.3 powerstroke, banks big hoss bundle, cold air intake, propane injection. gear vender over drive tranny behind the built up tranny.

And last but not least. 1968 custom corvette, Hard top convertible. 383 stroker with lots of chrome, Nos fogger. Muncie 4 speed with hurst short throw shifter. 15.5 Hoosier tires on the rear. custom front clip













vette 1.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















kisr 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette  may 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette may 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette may 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette may 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette may 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette may 6.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette may 8.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette may 7.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013






YES IT'S FAST! NO YOU CAN'T DRIVE!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jeoberg (Jun 22, 2013)

1371926753331.jpg



__ jeoberg
__ Jun 22, 2013






2004 Chevy Colorado.   240, 000+ miles


----------



## backwoods bbq (Jun 22, 2013)

401.JPG



__ backwoods bbq
__ Jun 22, 2013






Just bought my 2001 Chevrolet S10 LS 4.3l Vortec V6 a few months ago 129,000 miles it blue booked at $5900.00 picked her up for $3400.00 Cash. She will tow my big smoker, a rick of firewood and the bed loaded down no problem. I like it for now gonna pass it to my son next year when he is 16.


----------



## backwoods bbq (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh yea its push button 4x4 also :)


----------



## palladini (Jun 22, 2013)

When I was diving I drove a Grand Am and a 2001 Volvo Automatic shift tractor trailer, put on about 100,000 Km a year.


----------



## pintocrazy (Jun 22, 2013)

My DD. 2012 GMC Sierra SLT













8756162984_d24baf5cf9_c.jpg



__ pintocrazy
__ Jun 22, 2013






My toy. 91 Toyota Celica. Makes me smile when i hit booooost













6170807209_25ebd4b1e7_b.jpg



__ pintocrazy
__ Jun 22, 2013


















8959752722_6255d2d4a8_b.jpg



__ pintocrazy
__ Jun 22, 2013


----------



## acidsorm (Jun 23, 2013)

My 1989 bmw  325.i   mint MINT MINT condition , I purchased it last year for only 2 thousand dollars ! Had never been in rain or snow and had  72 thousand ORIGINAL KILOMETERS !  the back seats and trunk were never used.    I got it for 2 grand because the previous owner got a new airplane and the wing span was longer then his old one. So sold me that car to make room.   Of a push of a button I have a curtain that goes up and covers my back window. The love of my life. 













2012-09-28 19.35.31.jpg



__ acidsorm
__ Jun 23, 2013


----------



## marshman71 (Jun 23, 2013)

My Sweet Ride....













MySweetRide.jpg



__ marshman71
__ Jun 23, 2013





  













MySweetRide2.jpg



__ marshman71
__ Jun 23, 2013


----------



## supercenterchef (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice Celica...it's a shame Toyota has dropped its sports car presence in the US...


----------



## sweetjd (Jun 23, 2013)

2000 Chevy Tahoe and my wife a 2010 kia optima


----------



## pintocrazy (Jun 23, 2013)

SupercenterChef said:


> Nice Celica...it's a shame Toyota has dropped its sports car presence in the US...



Thanks man. Yeah I agree, I've been waiting for Toyota to pick up the slack and produce! Haha


----------



## eastvangord (Jun 23, 2013)

86GSXR 1100 Turbo .....237 rear wheel HP













aSPujFE.jpg



__ eastvangord
__ Jun 23, 2013


----------



## backwoods bbq (Jun 23, 2013)

I didn't know we were including motorcycles.... Too many to list.


----------



## russell f (Jun 25, 2013)

2012-01-08_16-20-14_962.jpg



__ russell f
__ Jun 25, 2013






2009 Suzuki Boulevard


----------



## themule69 (Jun 25, 2013)

Russell F said:


> 2012-01-08_16-20-14_962.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## russell f (Jun 25, 2013)

60006_143058459070855_6512523_n.jpg



__ russell f
__ Jun 25, 2013






The pay the bills ride


----------



## russell f (Jun 25, 2013)

20130525_114448.jpg



__ russell f
__ Jun 25, 2013






And a time to relax ride


----------



## themule69 (Jun 25, 2013)

Russell F said:


> 20130525_114448.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All work and no play makes me
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## rubbin butts (Jun 25, 2013)

*My pride and joy. 1 1/2 years to build. 100% built by me including interior and paint.*













100_0734.JPG



__ rubbin butts
__ May 29, 2011






*My fair weather ride. A real blast to drive.*













23t 1.jpg



__ rubbin butts
__ Oct 12, 2011






*69 Z28 I love it.*













100_1481.jpg



__ rubbin butts
__ Oct 12, 2011






*72 Nova SS Doesn't get much exercise.*













100_0678.JPG



__ rubbin butts
__ Oct 12, 2011






*68 Yenko Camaro 427 4 Speed, getting a full body massage.*













100_0811.JPG



__ rubbin butts
__ Oct 12, 2011






*This is the black and white 69 Z28 (shown 4 photos up) on the rotisserie when it got it's full restoration. Was yellow and black.*













camaro1.jpg



__ rubbin butts
__ Oct 12, 2011


----------



## rubbin butts (Jun 25, 2013)

*Whoops, forgot one. Our weekend retreat on the Gulf Coast.*

*












photo 1.JPG



 rubbin butts
 Jun 25, 2013





*


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 25, 2013)

SupercenterChef said:


> Nice Celica...it's a shame Toyota has dropped its sports car presence in the US...



Well they didn't really, they just changed the name!


----------



## cooknhogz (Jun 25, 2013)

A Hoveround


----------



## cooknhogz (Jun 25, 2013)

A Hoveround


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 25, 2013)

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Whoops, forgot one. Our weekend retreat on the Gulf Coast.*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ron.. nice upgrade to the Monaco...  I now your liking it...

I'm still partial to my American Eagle..  (just wish we still had it)..  built the golf cart carrier myself...  ( I still have the carrier as a matter of fact...  in case your interested in it)..  It lowers to the ground for easy loading then raises back up and locks into position...  no tools required













Bristol 186.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jun 25, 2013)

Rubbin Butts said:


> *My pride and joy. 1 1/2 years to build. 100% built by me including interior and paint.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The differance between men and boys. Is the price of the toys.. Also He who dies with the most toys wins. I need to play catch up.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Jun 25, 2013)

OK, well this be my Sunday go to meeting car. That is the #2 garage across the street. Note the downed pecan tree in the back ground.













IMAG0251.jpg



__ foamheart
__ Jun 25, 2013






She ain't very fast, anytime she can she like to take a break on the highway, but the gas and the insurance is dang cheap.













IMAG0252.jpg



__ foamheart
__ Jun 25, 2013






This would be the #1 garage view.













IMAG0253.jpg



__ foamheart
__ Jun 25, 2013






Thats the house (built in 1882) I am starting to realize a trend here. And the levee in the distance, You guys up north keep your flood water up there, will ya?













IMAG0254.jpg



__ foamheart
__ Jun 25, 2013


















IMAG0257.jpg



__ foamheart
__ Jun 25, 2013






There is 8000+ hours in her, she's never been waxed. She arrived as a frame and 6 gunny sacks. Seems everyone wants a ride for parades and weddings.













IMAG0261.jpg



__ foamheart
__ Jun 25, 2013






She's tempermental, but ya ever meet a classy lady that couldn't be upon ocassion?


----------



## foamheart (Jun 25, 2013)

Double post, Doh!


----------



## themule69 (Jun 25, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> OK, well this be my Sunday go to meeting car. That is the #2 garage across the street. Note the downed pecan tree in the back ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice ride.......8000+ hours.........can i drive?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Jun 25, 2013)

I might consider letting you stand inside the barricade ropes, if you're good..... LOL


----------



## themule69 (Jun 25, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I might consider letting you stand inside the barricade ropes, if you're good..... LOL


Ok i know the ropes. check out my # 60 post..........So inside the ropes is a good place to be. I know the drill.....I won't touch your car....If you don't touch my wife...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Happy smoken my friend.

David


----------



## foamheart (Jun 25, 2013)

I am guessing that little dog on your front driverside tire must be the wife's. Other wise I would have seen a post here, "Smokin a little pug, first time w/ Q"

LOL. You idle faster than my top speed. I do 40, 45 for short spurts when racing. I hate to drive at night cause with the negative ground system you never know when you gonna be driving by flashlight. Dates seemed to object to walking in front of her with a flashlight.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 25, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I am guessing that little dog on your front driverside tire must be the wife's. Other wise I would have seen a post here, "Smokin a little pug, first time w/ Q"
> 
> LOL. You idle faster than my top speed. I do 40, 45 for short spurts when racing. I hate to drive at night cause with the negative ground system you never know when you gonna be driving by flashlight. Dates seemed to object to walking in front of her with a flashlight.


IN Arkansas fort smith........Their is still a law on the books......You have to have someone in front of the car. with a lantern saying... Their is a motor car coming.....At a car show......the peeing pug gets more pictures taken, than the car.

Happy smoken my friend

David


----------



## rubbin butts (Jun 26, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Ron.. nice upgrade to the Monaco... I now your liking it...
> 
> I'm still partial to my American Eagle.. (just wish we still had it).. built the golf cart carrier myself... ( I still have the carrier as a matter of fact... in case your interested in it).. It lowers to the ground for easy loading then raises back up and locks into position... no tools required
> 
> ...


Hey Keith,

I am very much interested, will talk at the gathering.


----------



## jeffingh (Aug 17, 2013)

suzuki.bmp



__ jeffingh
__ Aug 17, 2013


















Buddy cleaning 9-29-12-1.jpg



__ jeffingh
__ Aug 17, 2013


















Harley cleaning 9-29-12-5.jpg



__ jeffingh
__ Aug 17, 2013


















Truck cleaning 9-29-12-1.jpg



__ jeffingh
__ Aug 17, 2013


















Vette cleaning 9-29-12-1.jpg



__ jeffingh
__ Aug 17, 2013


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 17, 2013)

i have a 2001 silverado, a 81 el camino and a 07 accord


----------



## palladini (Aug 17, 2013)

What do I drive?  Mostly my Better Half mad.  Covered close to 8 Million miles driving various things, cars, pick ups, single axle tractor pulling a trailer, tandem axle tractor pulling trailers, 3,4,5 axle and articulating ready mix concrete trucks and a 4 axle tractor with a 3 axle trailer and a 2 axle trailer, called b trains.  Have been in ten Canadian provinces, 2 Canadian Territories  The third had been created yet.  I have delivered or picked up in all 48 States below us, some more than others.  Driven on most roads in the US of A.  But these days, since October 10 2010, I have driven nothing.  Health prevents me form doing so.  I still have my Driver License, I choose not to drive.


----------



## palladini (Aug 17, 2013)

themule69 said:


> I have a whole yard full of rides.
> 
> 2 dodge man vans.
> 
> ...


That dog, the one wetting your tires, is the smart one.


----------



## joopster (Mar 15, 2014)

My '97 Jeep - owned since 99 and has 254,000mi on it.













Photo Feb 05, 17 24 04.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 15, 2014






Acquired a 2007 Dodge Dakota 4x4 from a family member with 105,000 mi.  This is the before pictures....













Photo Mar 01, 10 25 09.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 15, 2014


















Photo Mar 01, 10 25 18.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 15, 2014






After Mods...













Photo Mar 15, 12 26 33.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 15, 2014


















Photo Mar 15, 12 26 41.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 15, 2014






Added 1.5" leveling kit on front end

New struts

270/70/17 bridgestone duravis tires and blackrock wheels

steelcraft bull bar

painted grill black

bushwacker fender flares

More to come....


----------



## tuttle (Mar 15, 2014)

IMG_597919153536602.jpeg



__ tuttle
__ Mar 15, 2014





2012 f150 stx with 17,000 miles


----------



## treym64 (Mar 15, 2014)

2005 Ford Ranger FX4
89 k miles













image.jpg



__ treym64
__ Mar 15, 2014


----------



## gone4nc (Mar 15, 2014)

12.11 085.JPG



__ gone4nc
__ Mar 15, 2014






This is our AWD Magnum.

Ram 1500 and our Hurricane in the background.













DSC_0049.JPG



__ gone4nc
__ Mar 15, 2014






1969 396 Kingswood .













12.11 083.JPG



__ gone4nc
__ Mar 15, 2014






1969 Townsman 327 3 speed,

soon to be 409 ci small block 4 speed.

I'm just waiting for nice weather.













NEW BIKE 2.jpg



__ gone4nc
__ Mar 15, 2014






My wife and I on our 09 Harley CVO Roadglide.













20131204_150404_resized.jpg



__ gone4nc
__ Mar 15, 2014






2014 SRT  bought it 12/02/13 and put it away until spring.


----------



## matt-n (Mar 16, 2014)

image.jpg



__ matt-n
__ Mar 16, 2014






2000 honda prelude. With a couple bolt ons.  And it does not have that obnoxious weed wacker sound.  Looking for something new in the next few months when I relocate from WA back to NY


----------



## diamondmarco (Mar 17, 2014)

I currently drive/ride a Honda Goldwing trike. My last car was a Mercedes 600SEL (12 cylinder, 408 HP). Pure luxury. Life can be good... real good.


----------



## scootermagoo (Mar 20, 2014)

Picked this up last week in PA. A 75 Yamaha XS650, 5600 original miles.  I was intending to do a cafe racer but don't have the heart to chop it up. I still plan on rephasing the engine, though, and a full restore. 













image.jpg



__ scootermagoo
__ Mar 20, 2014


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 20, 2014)

ACTUALLY , I see no reason to post on this since my Pick-Up was  repoed  . That's O.K. , now THEY have to replace the tranny and steering problems.


----------



## d-train (Mar 20, 2014)

I drive a 2007 Chrysler Aspen Limited, silver in color, AWD. My wife drives a 2004 Mazda Tribute and i have a beat around sonoma i bought to haul stuff in... like my hasty bake lol.


----------



## dish (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeep and grill.gif



__ dish
__ Mar 20, 2014
__ 1






Gotta go with ORIGINAL Jeep Cherokee!


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 20, 2014)

Dish said:


> Jeep and grill.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a lot like mine, Dish. Maybe a year or 2 newer. Mine is a 2000, manual transmission, 64K miles, and I love it. Especially in snow!


----------



## harleysmoker93 (Mar 20, 2014)

image.jpg



__ harleysmoker93
__ Mar 18, 2014


















image.jpg



__ harleysmoker93
__ Mar 20, 2014


----------



## jritt74 (Mar 23, 2014)

My hunting rig is a 99 Silverado with 135k.  Wife drives an 07 Yukon XL with a little over a 100k and my dd is a 14 VW Jetta TDI.  I traded my 11 Sierra in on the Jetta...had to start driving a lot of miles for work and the 16 mpg was killing me.


----------



## smokngun (Mar 24, 2014)

20131113_072604_resized.jpg



__ smokngun
__ Mar 24, 2014


















20131113_072645_resized.jpg



__ smokngun
__ Mar 24, 2014






2014 Toyota Tundra


----------



## hambone1950 (Mar 25, 2014)

Just traded in my 97 ford ranger for a new F-150....I would much rather have had a new ranger but alas , they don't make them anymore.
So this rascal is a bit large for my taste , but what a nice ride...













Image



__ hambone1950
__ Mar 25, 2014


----------



## graywolf1936 (Mar 25, 2014)

20140324_152433.jpg



__ graywolf1936
__ Mar 25, 2014


















20140324_152433.jpg



__ graywolf1936
__ Mar 25, 2014





      just got this yesterday 1998 clasic, 138000 mi.


----------



## dish (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice looking Cherokee.  I've got an '01 w/ 114,000.  Last year they made 'em.


----------



## jarjarchef (Mar 26, 2014)

Replaced my '02 F150 FX4 with 254,000 miles last fall with a '10 same make and model.

Don't get me wrong. I love my new truck, but I also really loved having no payments. I figured we would drive the wheels off, well the electrical gremlins had other ideas.


----------



## 2010ultra (Mar 26, 2014)

heres my summertime baby. winter months i drive a 2010 sub 2500 4x4.













050.jpg



__ 2010ultra
__ Feb 1, 2014


----------



## oddball (Mar 26, 2014)

My DD is a Toyota Corolla

My weekend cruiser.













jim-1.jpg



__ oddball
__ Mar 26, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 27, 2014)

Good Morning to All! Your cars are fabulous!

I drive a Zamboni. (Or it FEELS that way, seeing as winter this year is still going and so long)! Smiles.

Here's to us all being "DRIVEN" to smoke up great things today however!!! Off to go whip up some wild boar...

Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## aneura (Mar 27, 2014)

What I drive... Left the wife's car out. :)













132625_10150113567835016_7971226_o.jpg



__ aneura
__ Mar 27, 2014


















171008_10150113562440016_2935747_o.jpg



__ aneura
__ Mar 27, 2014


















178904_10152227731635016_490919835_n.jpg



__ aneura
__ Mar 27, 2014


















339208_10151788836500016_1250226356_o.jpg



__ aneura
__ Mar 27, 2014


----------



## eight433 (Mar 29, 2014)

well I'm glad you asked!

1967 Cadillac Deville on air ride

Home built teardrop trailer

2000 Yamaha Road Star Silverado

2013 Chevrolet Silverado 

1952 Ford 8n, newest addition. Hopefully will get a shine coat before next winter.













2011-05-22_17-34-36_859.jpg



__ eight433
__ Mar 29, 2014


















20140219_174438_zpszeax9qow.jpg



__ eight433
__ Mar 29, 2014


















IMG_20130422_164247_494_zps9ef64409.jpg



__ eight433
__ Mar 29, 2014


















IMG_20130504_184822_080_zps23a4cb99.jpg



__ eight433
__ Mar 29, 2014


















IMG_20130602_160954_996_zpsc3daf67c.jpg



__ eight433
__ Mar 29, 2014


















long and low.jpg



__ eight433
__ Mar 29, 2014


----------



## bwillz1986 (Apr 2, 2014)

Photo160.jpg



__ bwillz1986
__ Apr 2, 2014





86 chevy shortbed with a 350 and 4 on the floor it aint a bad lil rig but shes cold blooded


----------



## pighog (May 7, 2014)

20130915_172922.jpg



__ pighog
__ May 7, 2014






98 chevy Silverado,  my everyday driver.


----------



## ristau5741 (May 7, 2014)

timely,  just picked up a 2011 Nissan Rogue last weekend w/19K miles,  been pretty good so far, but the CVT has some getting used to.

I think it was turned in from one of those 3 year ultra low mileage leases.  it's got leather interior, power doors/windows seats, seat heaters, nav, satellite, sunroof, bose stereo, etc.

doesn't have an ash tray though.(for my coins, not smokes)


----------



## dandl93 (May 7, 2014)

My daily ride is a horse and pack every thing around with 2 mules and a burro.When I need to go to town or the big city it is a 2008 F150 4dr 4x4.Bought it new now has 65k km looks like it has 200k km roads here are not the best and neither are the drivers.

Dan


----------



## buck1949 (May 7, 2014)

I'm fairly new here...but loving this web site.  I drive a 2003 Chevy Silverado Z71 4X4 - but only have 110 thousand on it.   Not sure how long I am going to keep it around, as my son wants it really bad...and I have the itches for a new Chevy Tahoe or GMC Yukon !!! Grin!!


----------



## brooksy (May 7, 2014)

Drive a 2012 f-250 diesel for work. When I'm not working its either a 2007 Chevy 2500 HD diesel 6 inch lift on 35's or a 2001 Monte Carlo or a 95 f-150


----------



## swalker (May 8, 2014)

2014 Moto Guzzi California Custom most of the time.













2014Californa-Custom.jpg



__ swalker
__ May 8, 2014


----------



## ufboostedgator (Sep 11, 2014)

So just a little update to revive this old thread. I have been putting in some work on my truck and have finally got it about where I want. Here are a few pics.

Before:













IMG_20130416_192942_377_zps448c3349.jpg



__ ufboostedgator
__ Sep 11, 2014






After:













7983BA5D-F945-46CD-9C48-468F5E7AD31D.jpg



__ ufboostedgator
__ Sep 11, 2014


















BC5ED61B-6A81-4344-AA94-36C5E3AF08AF.jpg



__ ufboostedgator
__ Sep 11, 2014


----------



## yardbird (Sep 11, 2014)

Hmmm... I should update this. I think last time I posted on this thread I was driving a Dodge Grand Caravan. Well.... it went to the big Mopar boneyard and I picked up a 3 year old Hyundai Santa Fe with a 6-cyl, tow package (draw bar's never been out of the box. It was still sealed) and only 20k miles on it. Can't put a full 4x8 sheet of plywood in this one, but that was actually one of the reasons I bought it... so I could stop building big things. It can tow a trailer if I absolutely need to move bigger stuff and I know I will, but....

Just took it to the Adirondacks for a get-a-way with the wife. Got 29.5 MPG with the air on the whole time. Not bad for all that up-and-down driving. :)


----------



## addertooth (Sep 11, 2014)

A supercharged Lotus Elise (Street, Track, SCCA), a Mazda Miata (Street, SCCA), A Dodge Durango with the Sport suspension (street, hauling) and another Dodge Durango with the full Tow package (Street, Towing).  I love to drive sports cars.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 12, 2014)

Well , it used to be this :   













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 9, 2013





  the Dakota in the rear    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  













014.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 10, 2012





 but lost it . . .

then we borrowed the FIL's Van ...













011.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 27, 2011





  for now...

But mostly all I drive is the Wife crazy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .

Later . . .


----------



## pintocrazy (Sep 12, 2014)

Addertooth said:


> A supercharged Lotus Elise (Street, Track, SCCA), a Mazda Miata (Street, SCCA), A Dodge Durango with the Sport suspension (street, hauling) and another Dodge Durango with the full Tow package (Street, Towing).  I love to drive sports cars.



Must see pics/ vids of this sweet lotus! :D


----------



## mark66 (Sep 12, 2014)

2007 Performance.jpg



__ mark66
__ Sep 12, 2014






2007 Cadillac DTS Performance model.


----------



## woodbutters (Sep 13, 2014)

i drive an 07 chevy avalanche


----------



## knuckle47 (Oct 7, 2014)

Geez, just noticed this so here...what's in a name....













image.jpg



__ knuckle47
__ Oct 7, 2014


















image.jpg



__ knuckle47
__ Oct 7, 2014


















image.jpg



__ knuckle47
__ Oct 7, 2014


















image.jpg



__ knuckle47
__ Oct 7, 2014


















image.jpg



__ knuckle47
__ Oct 7, 2014


















image.jpg



__ knuckle47
__ Oct 7, 2014


















image.jpg



__ knuckle47
__ Oct 7, 2014


















image.jpg



__ knuckle47
__ Oct 7, 2014


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 8, 2014)

knuckle47 said:


> Geez, just noticed this so here...what's in a name....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knuckle, that second picture has palm trees. Do they now grow in Jersey?

Ron


----------



## argo (Oct 8, 2014)

Not mine but looks Just like mine.....













112_9512_01_ih%20long_term_update%20chevy_blazer_l



__ argo
__ Oct 8, 2014






Has 215,000 Miles on it, paid $900 for it back in June needed some work like new shocks and brakes which was $400 and the tires were in bad shape bought some used ones at

the scrap yard for $20 each and had them mounted at a used tire shop for $5.00 each it runs strong no engines problems whatsoever. So with the purchase price and the work I

had done I paid $1,300 for a car that will be good in the snow.


----------



## knuckle47 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nope.... I was at Daytona Bike week and it was the first year that I trailered bikes so I brought my 1947 Harley and the 1925 Henderson.  While in Main Street a group of onlookers wanted to take pictures of the Henderson for a mid western ABATE calendar and a feature story in a national magazine.  The magazine spread had pictures in a studio in new Smyrna beach and the airport alongside a vintage biplane..   They have palm trees there  ! That's me in the black shirt .  Fun times. You only froze your butt off on the way back


----------

